# Wheel refurbishment day at Daytona



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

As wheel refurbishment is an ever growing popular subject with many wanting to attempt it but unsure of how to carry out the process we have arranged for our local wheel specialist to run a wheel refurb day on Saturday 27th October or Saturday 3rd November. 
Numbers are limited to 8 people & minimum 6 for the day to run.

SUGGESTION
if your wheels are in need of a refurb, then you have the option of bringing 1 along to use on the day. 
Simply get the tyre and weights removed first and bring it along.
If it is excessively pitted then get it blasted beforehand and save time on the day. 
Bringing your own wheel will mean you have 1 done with 3 remaining and the confidence of completing them.
Dont worry about being a novice. Your wheel will leave in tip top condition.

Unless you require a specific colour, which you can bring along. We shall supply the standard silver.

Option 2 is to simply turn up and use one of our sample wheels.

The whole day will comprise of the necessary process start to finish with Q&As throughout.

We will use spray cans as well as a spray gun to show both systems.

Suggest you bring your own lunch. Tea & Coffee will be available as you require it with a use of a fridge.

Cost of the day will be £65 inc with no hidden costs or any other type of hard selling while you are here.
Equipment etc will be provided on the day.

As 4 wheels could cost you in the region of £120- £160 you will leave with the confidence you can now tackle your wheels making a large saving with the proud feeling that you did the job.:thumb:

Thanks for looking, Ask away with any questions etc.

ADDITIONAL NOTE
WE HAVE A LEATHER DAY ON THE SUNDAY 28TH OCTOBER
A GOOD CHANCE TO LEARN TWO GREAT TOPICS MINIMISING THE TRAVELLING EXPENSE

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=282412


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

£65 !!!!

Thats a great price to learn such a great skill - Its a No Brainer, put my name down please Keith, I will be there no matter which day you do it on  !!!


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Where will it take place?


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Estoril-5 said:


> Where will it take place?


Full adress here

Unit 5
Chater business est
Pit Lane
Ketton
Lincs
PE9 3SZ

All the best
Keith:thumb:


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Sounds good could you put my name down please


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Im a bit surpised this hasnt been jumped on TBH, so come on you wheel fanatics, where are you, this is a fantastic offer. Especially when you see what skills and knowledge the guy taking the course has, not to be missed for sure:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

kasman said:


> Im a bit surpised this hasnt been jumped on TBH, so come on you wheel fanatics, where are you, this is a fantastic offer. Especially when you see what skills and knowledge the guy taking the course has, not to be missed for sure:thumb:


Surprises me too mate - at £65 to learn a skill as good as this I am amazed that there are not people knocking down your door to do it !!


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

Count me in, depending on my shifts


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

It just cost me £50 +vat to have one of mine done, I need 4 more doing so may well come.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ill put my name down too please.

i have literally just been given a nice BMW wheel i can practice on


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

I would come  

But defo cant do first date and ulikely to be able to make the second  

Sounds awsome though!!!


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

JasonH20URF said:


> I would come
> 
> But defo cant do first date and ulikely to be able to make the second
> 
> Sounds awsome though!!!


Im hoping for it to become a regular thing Jason TBH so there will be other opportunities.:thumb:


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Just to confirm guys, this will be on Saturday 27th October with a 9am kick off. 
Save my number and call if you will be late etc. :thumb:

FYI, I will be away from Sat 13th until Sat 20th October with minimal internet access. Don`t panic if any messages don`t get a quick response. Thanks


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

kasman said:


> Just to confirm guys, this will be on Saturday 27th October with a 9am kick off.
> Save my number and call if you will be late etc. :thumb:
> 
> FYI, I will be away from Sat 13th until Sat 20th October with minimal internet access. Don`t panic if any messages don`t get a quick response. Thanks


Cant wait !!

So who is coming ??

I am there for sure 

Will be BRILLIANT to meet you all  :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

do we just pay on the day?


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> do we just pay on the day?


To secure your place Ian, a £20 deposit to paypal details can be made

[email protected]

BR
Keith


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Deposit sent and looking forward to 27th


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

Is this 100% happening? If so ill pay my deposit now


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Over 3 hours drive one way for me : (


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Mattodl said:


> Is this 100% happening? If so ill pay my deposit now


Spoke to Keith on the phone last night, only briefly when he told me he was in Spain....:lol:

Well it certainly seams to be all go and im going to put my name down will pay deposit shortly.

So members in are...

MarkSmith...
KarlWoods...
IanFirst...
James_death...
Mattodl...
Turbo Tony...

We also have Contemplating...

RaceGlazer.

Been talking to Keith about getting the Rover 75 @ 118K Terracleaned despite always flying through the Emmision tests....:lol:

Only wish i could bring both cars for the treatment.... Despite polo been 8 years old and under 22k....:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Paid....deposit....:thumb:


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

Paid deposit


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Keith, I initially discounted the course, as it was too far away but, as luck would have it, I'm at a training course for work the day before in Leamington Spa, so I'm halfway up there.

Couple of questions:

1) Are there any slots available on the 27th October?

2) Can we make purchases from Daytona GB on the day?

3) Is the wheel really going to be sprayed and finished properly - even if a numpty like me is doing it?!

4) Is it weather dependent?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

deposit paid here too


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Turbo Tony you would make 6 and course can take max 8.

Keith away in spain until the 20th i think it is and does not seam to have been able to check in for PM etc.

I imagine products will be available to purchase just not going to be pressured into buying stuff thats all as the day is there to learn.


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Jetlag Keith?!


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Turbo Tony said:


> Keith, I initially discounted the course, as it was too far away but, as luck would have it, I'm at a training course for work the day before in Leamington Spa, so I'm halfway up there.
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> ...


Hi Tony, your ok to come along bud,
yes you can make purchases if desired, although no pressure to.
the emphasis will be on the wheel face using all the typical DIY equipment you would use at home. Just as what this course is intended for. 
But it will go home in tip top condition.

Not weather dependent we are inside

Hope that helps, let me know :thumb:

BR
Keith


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

*Latest*

PMs sent with itinery. Let me know if not received. 
FYI, I am happy to extend the Terraclean offer for the day. Only fair as you are making the effort for the day:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Keith the Itinerary for the day is extensive im sure i wont remember it all....:wall:

Ill certainly Have the Diesel Rover 75 in for the Terraclean while im there...:thumb:

I must dig that wheel out and cut the bald tyre off it....:lol:

Have one with a huge gouge through it but thats on the car with recent tyre so not that one...:lol:


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

james_death said:


> We also have Contemplating...
> 
> RaceGlazer & Turbo Tony.


I'm in now! Woohoo

Deposit paid - any objections to us paying the whole amount up front via Paypal?


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Turbo Tony said:


> I'm in now! Woohoo
> 
> Deposit paid - any objections to us paying the whole amount up front via Paypal?


Many thanks Tony. No problem for paying full amount if you wish
Looking forward to seeing you on the day:thumb:


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

I may pop along to this as I'm in Peterborough. My alloys need refurbing but wouldn't tackle it myself, would rather just pay a company to do it.

Could I just pop along for a bit?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Confirmed and Booked Attendees.

MarkSmith...
KarlWoods...
ianFirst...
James_death...
Mattodl...
Turbo Tony...​*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

losi_8_boy said:


> I may pop along to this as I'm in Peterborough. My alloys need refurbing but wouldn't tackle it myself, would rather just pay a company to do it.
> 
> Could I just pop along for a bit?


Keith does actually do powder coating it says on there site.

However the day is for those that are paying for the tutelage.

I dont know what keith thinks about you literally popping in briefly but the fact we will be paying for the course i personally would not appreciate someone watching over and taking in the advice etc for free so to speak.

Could well be distracting for us as well.

If you intend to pay for the course no issue, however the day is supposed to be for us to learn.

I hope you see my point and dont take offence...

We have had to book our place by making a deposit.

I dont know if the shop part will be separate to the area we are doing the wheel refurb in if its the shop part your after or getting your wheels booked in for the powder coating.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

<<-- ian F R S T  theres no I :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I didn't know you did powder coating .. I need mine tidying up


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

losi_8_boy said:


> I may pop along to this as I'm in Peterborough. My alloys need refurbing but wouldn't tackle it myself, would rather just pay a company to do it.
> 
> Could I just pop along for a bit?


PM sent. You are welcome to pop in to see what we do but as mentioned above it may not be a good idea to watch over the guys. Feel free to call anytime for a chat.:thumb:


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Regarding the powder coating chaps, we have put that on hold for a while as we are in the process of having a move about and updating the equipment. 
It has taken longer than intended, although hopefully it wont be much longer (famous last words)


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up Keith.

I see a few things in the pipeline on your site there.

Also sorry ianFirst......:wall: Nit Picker....:lol:


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Not a problem guys, wasn't looking at it like that in anyway.

I'll stay away then lol

Cheers


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

What time do we need to be there?


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Just paid in full, see you guys there!

Transaction ID ID05H52402PG7122414


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Mattodl said:


> What time do we need to be there?


9am, ready for 9.15 kick off.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

till what time roughly? 

can i bring a wheel with tyre on. ill be bringing a bare alloy, and 1 with a tyre if so :lol:

as lets be honest, 9/10 times the tyre will probably be on.


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> till what time roughly?
> 
> can i bring a wheel with tyre on. ill be bringing a bare alloy, and 1 with a tyre if so :lol:
> 
> as lets be honest, 9/10 times the tyre will probably be on.


As per itinery, hopefully finish 4-4.30. We can go on for any reason if need be. 
No Probs regarding wheel Ian, We also have wheels with & without tyres to work on. :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thought same myself about bear tyre but makes sense to see the whole process even though most of the time tyre will be on as its a face repair on decent tyres.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

A Pleasure to meet fellow members and Keith and the paint Guru there.

We only did rattle can application but went over a few bits about spraying by machine.

The focus was what you can achieve from simply say walking into halfords and coming out with your rattle cans etc.

Prep as ever was key and i did have some chunks out of mine and did not do the prep as good as i hoped infact so focussed on the gouges when it came to the primer this picked up bits i missed in the prep and even when spraying with the rattle cans this pointed out a few scratches i had not even noticed.

But well worth the experience and having a pro on hand for guidance allowed you to ask questions and have things pointed out to you without having a bash then having issues posting pics on forums asking what went wrong yadda yadda.

An enjoyable day and no product pushing from Keith, even when i so fancied the wax after the wheel refurb was over as it smelled fantastic but when i said i have stacks of waxes ill never get through... Keith simply said well you dont need more then and that was that.

Totally down to earth and a pleasure to have done the day.


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

Totally agree well worth it and enjoyed it. No pictures of our work James? Im sure i seen you with your camera


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks Keith you were a great host and thanks Karl for sharing some of your knowledge with us . I feel I have learnt the foundations of a skill that with a bit of practice will see very good results for little cost , and I just know it will come in handy in the future . Just what I wanted from the day .


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Just to echo the previous few comments, thanks Keith for hosting a great event and thanks to the paint guru Karl for his expertise and patience with us noobs.

It was wonderful meeting you all, it was great to see such an eclectic mix of people sharing a single goal.

The day was a real pleasure. The only thing that's bugging me now (I remembered while half way home) is we didn't get to discuss how to get masking tape to stick on tyres!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Mattodl said:


> Totally agree well worth it and enjoyed it. No pictures of our work James? Im sure i seen you with your camera


Still in camera.... im falling asleep here.... been on late shifts all week but still getting up very early for wife doing early shifts... Totally whacked so will have to follow... in fact will do a separate thread...:lol:

Must admit been doing a bit of web surfing still fancy a compressor need room mind..... then came across the turbine systems and wondered about them for wheel spraying and maybe the odd bumper touchup...

http://paintsprayers.co.uk/Product/Spray_Systems/Apollo_Spraying_Systems


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

The day was a real pleasure. The only thing that's bugging me now (I remembered while half way home) is we didn't get to discuss how to get masking tape to stick on tyres![/QUOTE]

I too would like to know that Tony if you find out could you share on here or pm or maybe Keith could fid out for us .


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Funny that Karl, I just logged on to suggest that!

Keith, could you please ask Karl (the paint guru) and perhaps PM us attendees? The suspense is killing me!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Doh... what is the trick to getting tape to stick to tyres????


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Right gents, use thick automotive masking tape to begin masking the tyres. Hold an eight inch piece of tape, sticky side facing up and lay it on the tyre next to the edge of the rim. Carefully press the tape against the underside edge of the rim so that it sticks to the rim, not the tyre. Tape does not stick to the rubber on tyres very well so it must be stuck to the rim. Once the first piece of tape is in place, continue this same method around the entire edge of the rim until it is completely surrounded with masking tape. Once the tape covers all edges of the rim, place the edge of the masking paper on the sticky side of the tape that is facing up. Place the edge of the paper in the middle of the exposed sticky area on the tape so that some of the sticky surface of the tape is still exposed. Once the paper is placed all the way around the rim and covers all of the tyre, place another piece of tape on the paper. Place the tape directly on to the line where the paper meets the exposed sticky tape that is already in place. This seals the paper to the tape and keeps any paint or overspray from getting under the edge of the paper. This is called "back taping."
Once the rims have been repaired and are ready for paint, the masking tape and paper may need to be replaced with new materials. If the tape and paper are covered in sanding dust they will need to be replaced completely so dust doesn't end up in the wet paint on the rims. Remove the tape and paper and replace it using the same steps as before.

Any questions, let me know.:thumb:

BR
Keith


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

James, Id appreciate it if you would let me know your findings from the Terraclean service.:thumb:

All the best


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I didnt get to see all the smoke that came out the rover but did get a whiff and hear it was smoking...:lol:

Return home fuel return was slightly down but only by say 1.2 MPG.

Could well be due to road inclines etc or speed, got home about 8 mins faster than coming down.

Motorway feels about same slightly better pickup.

However where i didnt push the engine when setting off from traffic lights etc before, i can happily hit the gas and the pickup is more like the little polo petrol.

Only having done the 80 miles home i dont know anymore.

However will be back to the daily work commute tomorrow and will see how the week goes.

Engine sounds about the same but lowdown performance as stated from setting off is a lot lot better from my brief couple of goes.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

kasman said:


> Right gents, use thick automotive masking tape to begin masking the tyres. Hold an eight inch piece of tape, sticky side facing up and lay it on the tyre next to the edge of the rim. Carefully press the tape against the underside edge of the rim so that it sticks to the rim, not the tyre. Tape does not stick to the rubber on tyres very well so it must be stuck to the rim. Once the first piece of tape is in place, continue this same method around the entire edge of the rim until it is completely surrounded with masking tape. Once the tape covers all edges of the rim, place the edge of the masking paper on the sticky side of the tape that is facing up. Place the edge of the paper in the middle of the exposed sticky area on the tape so that some of the sticky surface of the tape is still exposed. Once the paper is placed all the way around the rim and covers all of the tyre, place another piece of tape on the paper. Place the tape directly on to the line where the paper meets the exposed sticky tape that is already in place. This seals the paper to the tape and keeps any paint or overspray from getting under the edge of the paper. This is called "back taping."
> Once the rims have been repaired and are ready for paint, the masking tape and paper may need to be replaced with new materials. If the tape and paper are covered in sanding dust they will need to be replaced completely so dust doesn't end up in the wet paint on the rims. Remove the tape and paper and replace it using the same steps as before.
> 
> Any questions, let me know.:thumb:
> ...


you copy and pasted that off google :lol: i had a search earlier and read it :lol: :lol: 

my little review of the day  :thumb::thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=284877


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> you copy and pasted that off google :lol: i had a search earlier and read it :lol: :lol:
> 
> my little review of the day  :thumb::thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=284877


Dam right, look at all the writing it saves 
Glad you had a good day and thx for the kind words:thumb:


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

kasman said:


> Right gents, use thick automotive masking tape to begin masking the tyres. Hold an eight inch piece of tape, sticky side facing up and lay it on the tyre next to the edge of the rim. Carefully press the tape against the underside edge of the rim so that it sticks to the rim, not the tyre. Tape does not stick to the rubber on tyres very well so it must be stuck to the rim. Once the first piece of tape is in place, continue this same method around the entire edge of the rim until it is completely surrounded with masking tape. Once the tape covers all edges of the rim, place the edge of the masking paper on the sticky side of the tape that is facing up. Place the edge of the paper in the middle of the exposed sticky area on the tape so that some of the sticky surface of the tape is still exposed. Once the paper is placed all the way around the rim and covers all of the tyre, place another piece of tape on the paper. Place the tape directly on to the line where the paper meets the exposed sticky tape that is already in place. This seals the paper to the tape and keeps any paint or overspray from getting under the edge of the paper. This is called "back taping."
> Once the rims have been repaired and are ready for paint, the masking tape and paper may need to be replaced with new materials. If the tape and paper are covered in sanding dust they will need to be replaced completely so dust doesn't end up in the wet paint on the rims. Remove the tape and paper and replace it using the same steps as before.
> 
> Any questions, let me know.:thumb:
> ...


Colour me thick Keith, but I think that's gonna need a YouTube demo!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*My Pics from the day...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=284896​*


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Turbo Tony said:


> Colour me thick Keith, but I think that's gonna need a YouTube demo!


what i "think" it means is -

place the 1st bit of tape, to the back or inside lip of the rim. so the non tacky side is against the tyre, and sticky side is face up. do this all around the rim

then, get some paper, and a few mm away from the rim, stick some paper to it, so it covers the complete tyre. so this around the wheel

then, put more tape over where you have just stuck the paper, and to cover the rest of the sticky side up tape.

which, technically, no tape it sticking to the tyre at all, its all against the back lip of the wheel


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> what i "think" it means is -
> 
> place the 1st bit of tape, to the back or inside lip of the rim. so the non tacky side is against the tyre, and sticky side is face up. do this all around the rim
> 
> ...


Thanks Ian. Thats pretty much it Tony. Let me know if its still unclear.:thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Great idea....sure it'll be a great day!


----------

